# Horse Eden Eventing - Game



## logger120 (Sep 17, 2010)

I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!
It's very fun, easy to play, addicting, and best of all free to play.
Click the image and sign today. You will be glad you did!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

brill game


----------



## rainday (Sep 16, 2010)

They have a great referral contest going on right now. Fantastic prizes. Come check it out.

Horse Eden Eventing


----------



## rainday (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP this topic


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ah I was wondering if someone would post something about it. I love the game, though I hate that I am limited on the number of stables I can have lol. I can't seem to settle on one breed or color, or both, so I have way too many horses, but I love playing the game. I urge everyone to at least try it out.


----------



## rainday (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Horse Eden Eventing*

I'm having a blast with this game. You really need to check it out. Plenty of fun to be had.

Horse Eden Eventing


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

does it cost money?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No it doesn't. It reminds me of horseland before the cartoon got ahold of it.


----------



## ryssa1229 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks pretty cool to me. =] I know I personally love howrse.com. Take a look at that one too.


----------



## Ayleena (Sep 25, 2010)

HaHa, I think its a lot like a grown-up version of Horseland (which I played for years back when I was a teen). It's the most realistic of any game I've ever played, and the color genetics are SO FUN. My referral link is Horse Eden Eventing if anyone wants to come join us! For those of you already playing, send a friend request to Silver Wishes Farm!


----------



## rainday (Sep 16, 2010)

*Horse Eden Eventing*

Still plenty of room for more players. Come check it out.

Horse Eden Eventing


----------

